#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Macro for PDMS Software

## sara58sara

Dear Friends


It is possible to enhance the capabilities of PDMS software by adding some user defined macros. Please share the macro files with different tasks if you have any in your possession.

many thanksSee More: Macro for PDMS Software

----------


## Han_BFY

Hi Friends,

I may get it more than enough in here : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] - under PML

----------


## purnajitpal

hello frinds,
I need pdms draft macro. some one help me
thanks

----------


## shahfaraz

Hello Friends,

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is now down. Would anyone please share some macros here? 

I need some macros for bulk mto and draw.

Thanks

----------

